
Show HN: All YouTube Videos Mentioned on Hacker News and Stack Overflow - guohuang
http://dev-videos.com
======
guohuang
While we are analyzing data for
[http://toptalkedbooks.com](http://toptalkedbooks.com), we realized there are
a lot of youtube links mentioned in the comments, therefore we put together
this website to show all of the videos. HN videos are updated daily, SO videos
are updated weekly. We are also working on tutorials for developers, stay
tunned! Thank You!

